# Widgetlocker for $0.99



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how long its been this price but it is $0.99 on the Amazon app store just thought I'd share.

Uploaded from my CyanogenMod7 X


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought mine from there... be warned, there are no updates and it will stop working if you uninstall Amazon app store.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

